# Other than music, what are your hobbies/interests?



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess it's safe to say that everyone here is "into" music.

Other than playing and building guitars/basses, does anyone have other hobbies/interests?

For me:

1. Woodworking - building furniture.
2. Cars - driving "my baby" (in the summer time).

Anyone got anything really quirky/interesting/strange (and of course legal!).

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Psychology, Computers, Electronics, and much more.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the internet, i'm embarrassed to admit. and...um...oh, yeah...the sins of the flesh!



-dh


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Photography, Fishing, hiking, wildcam watching....etc.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Other than the obvious Girls and porn type stuff, I go through little phases.

Lately it is Biodiesel and solar or wind powered projects. 

I also like to tinker with stuff like Wide Area Wireless networks using cheap consumer based equipment. Satellite and Antena related stuff sends me off on a tangent sometimes too....

Every now and then I get the urge to fly something, but I never have.


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, I've got too many. 

Let's see, 
B&W photography (film, hand process)
Playing with my old cars.
Hypermiling our new car.
Building Custom bicycles.
"Boler Camping"
Collecting old stuff that relates to the above - vintage speed parts, cameras, cowboy shirts (yeah, where'd that come from), tube electronics, etc.

I seem to go in cycles -- like I'll spend 3 or 4 months buying cameras and working in the darkroom, then something else will peak my interest and I'll head off in another direction.

Here's a couple of shots, just for kicks.
53 chevy, built last winter:









64 Chevy and Boler


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Music and everything related music. Movies. Mixed Martial Arts. Psychology - cause we all tick. Finding out how pretty much anything works. I go off on tangents until I am satisfied that I've learned what I wanted to learn and then off to the next subject. I apparently have some unresolved pre-frontal cortex issues.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

woodworking is my second hobby, I'm starting to get into electronics a bit, but music related.

most of my spare time is spent on music though. When I decided to add keyboard to my bag of tricks. I've set myself up for a long learning curve.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Baking (cookies, pies, etc)
Decorating/renovating my house (I'm putting a music room in my basement atm)
the internet (it's addictive you know)
sewing/crocheting (I go on binges with these)


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

dwagar said:


> woodworking is my second hobby, I'm starting to get into electronics a bit, but music related.
> 
> most of my spare time is spent on music though. When I decided to add keyboard to my bag of tricks. I've set myself up for a long learning curve.


Dwagar, do you make stuff (wooden stuff) for people? I'm hoping to find someone who can build me two things: (1) a small wooden 'stage', about 3 ft X 5 ft and (2) a larger-than-standard bird house . Let me know if you're interested in doing custom stuff.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Mechanical watches is my other sickness... Something about all those tiny parts coming together to form a little time keeping machine just fascinates me. Here are a couple examples from my collection:





































Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

We race Jr Dragsters with the kids, I build and fly radio controlled airplanes and trailriding on my golf cart.

Mark


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Nowadays music is my real only hobby, listening. playing and watching. My other hobby turned into my job which is electronics. I love working on industrial machines and controls. Although most of my work is done with a laptop....


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

apart from painting and drawing...see other thread...I like photography...heres a few from Japan, no shortage of opportunities ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Family, reading, carpentry, fishing, hiking, canoeing, guitar, mandolin, bass, music appreciation...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Paul said:


> Likes: Melting stuff
> Dislikes: Stuff that doesn't melt.


Lol good Friends episode. 

For me it goes women, music, anything PC-related, working out, playing/watching basketball and that's about it.


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

That stuff with the watches makes great sense to me. Very cool.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Dwagar, do you make stuff (wooden stuff) for people? I'm hoping to find someone who can build me two things: (1) a small wooden 'stage', about 3 ft X 5 ft and (2) a larger-than-standard bird house . Let me know if you're interested in doing custom stuff.


I sent you a PM


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

sneakypete said:


>


that's a fantastic shot! well done!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Other than music my passion is golf. I am leaving today for a week of it in Florida. I hope to come back to some nice warm weather so that I can start golfing locally.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Boxing fight films.

I have almost 2,000 DVD's of fights, from every era, from all over the world.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Offroading with the Land Rover, and working on cars/trucks - or is it working on cars/truck because I own a Land Rover. Camping, getting far away from the madding crowd. Wood and soap stone carving.

Brian


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Drawing (see mine in the other thread as well), photography (with my old black Pentax Spotmatic II and my new Canon Rebel XT-i), skiing (which I don't do much), and collecting Hot Wheels and other die cast cars (an interest that is subsiding a bit). But really, a huge commitment to bringing up a well-balanced family has put this stuff on hold a bit over the years and now I am starting to get more time to do them again.
-Mikey


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

In Canada, I really enjoyed fixing my car (best hobby I've found for stress. I'd start working and suddenly notice 5 hours had flown by), gardening, and woodworking (I'm definitely making a guitar after we return to Canada). Right now it's going to the gym and playing outside with my son when the weather is nice. I have a lot of time to kill at work, so I'm often online.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

In the past I done photography and fiction writing. Do a bit of photography now - no more darkroom ( I've probably spent the equivalent of whole year in one 24/7/365). The writing comes and goes. It is in a gone stage at this point in time. Also taking naps with music on - very nice when you are as old as the Fender Broadcaster. I also used to run for several years, but repeated bouts of tendinitis and later osteo in the knees sounded the death knell for that. Now it's a 40 minute walk 4 to 5 times a week. Reading fiction and sci-fi - it's in a bit of an off but will come back. Another hobby is avoiding house cleaning and cutting the lawn like it's the black death.

Eye operations too. Those are fun. I've had three since Sept 19th. Two for cataracts and one fore a detached retina. Sort of puts a damper on reading though.

Oh, and dissing conservative anything.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Deleted - double post


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's one of my snapshots. Well. actually it's two. Buildings and Sky are two different shots.


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

That's no snapshot. That there's a pho-to-graph! Nice work.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Both music and photography have been my jobs and my hobbies. The emphasis drifts back and forth between the two. Like Robert (nice photo!), I spent many years in a darkroom (8 hours a day for 17 years) and was thrilled when Photoshop came along. Now I can make things fly!

Two images - digital camera









4 images - film (tornado created from shot of clouds)









I notice a lot of musicians are visual artists as well. Ansel Adams, the famous photographer was a classically trained pianist. One of his quotes: "The negative is the score and the print is the performance".


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Working out, sking (but I do it too infrequently), drinking, oh yeah . . . finishing my dissertation!!!

TG


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice flying Tele Lester.

As for me--my main hobby other than guitars is reading. There are 2 types of stores I enjoy shopping in-music stores & book stores, (in general--there are exceptions.) Give me time to spend in either & if it's a good store--I'm in there for a while. Other stores? There's a good chance my eyes will glaze over & I can't wait to leave. Books are much cheaper, so I have more of those than guitars--but I have surprisingly few books on guitar or music--I do have some though. Most of my books are non-fiction--especially theology & history, but other areas too.

I also enjoy spending time on my computer--either online or playing EA sports games--especially my old Madden 04 for which I've created at least 300 teams. On PC you can create all the team logos--so there I've got a team with a Les Paul in their endzone. (Although I haven't created any new teams in months.)


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I enjoy reading, and playing chess. I always have from 10 to 20 correspondence chess games going on the internet with people from all over the world. I read primarily non-fiction, as I want to learn!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I am an avid runner. I have run 11 marathons including the Boston Marathon back in 2000. Have not done one in 3 years though.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Reading, hunting, fishing, guns, knives and forestry.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

dwagar said:


> that's a fantastic shot! well done!


thanks...wasn`t easy to glue his little legs to that plant. :rockon2:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Computers, police, games, beer, friends.


----------



## helmet head (Mar 30, 2008)

Music, Guns, Martial arts. Blowing s**t up is pretty fun too.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Other than Guitars and Guitar Playing

I keep and Breed Fish (African Cichlids)

I am a avid gamer ( PC Games )

Silent Hunter 3 & 4
Far Cry
Half Life 2
Team Fortress 2
World of Warcraft
GTA - San Andres

Yup, I am a geek and damn proud of it.


----------

